# Guide Data Issues



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Could this thread be made sticky to track guide data issues.

Just noticed Tivo failed to record both;

Modern Family
Raising Hope

Friday 11th March.
Looking in the recording hicups it's because only the first episode of each had been flagged as 'New' and because I set the series link as new only Tivo thought they were repeats.

Tribune really need to sort out the data for flagging programs as 'new'


----------



## Adder (Oct 26, 2002)

As far as I can see (using Digiguide) only one series of each of these shows is broadcasting at the moment, so using "Premiere and repeats" would be a much more reliable setting for this instance as it will still record only one of each episode and resolve any clashes should there be a clash with the first broadcast. In all my years of using a TiVo I've never used the equivalent of "new" and never had any problems with that for episodic drama.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Have changed the series link now, but Tribune should get this sorted. Why be able to specify 'new' if the guide data isn't complete enough to allow Tivo to correctly identify what it should and shouldn't record.


----------



## daz100 (Feb 3, 2011)

Has happened so many times to me now I cannot set New for anything as I do not trust it! I have to check all the time!


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

The guide data is so bad that I now have 3 series links for Saturday Kitchen, 2 of which are Saturday Kitchen Live. Good thing I noticed that it wasn't going to record it - again.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Tribune data has never been 100% reliable on this; it was too easy for them to let a US OAD sneak in when they copy-and-pasted the series details. Also showings on pay channels make the FTA debut show as a repeat.

Best avoided if possible.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Tribune data has never been 100% reliable on this; it was too easy for them to let a US OAD sneak in when they copy-and-pasted the series details.


Just so you guys here know, this goes both ways. Shows from the UK that air in the US use the UK OAD which has caused the same problem across the pond.


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

The bad guide data is proving quite handy at the moment. Fortunately my Tivo decided to record two separate showings of Wonders of the Universe, and didn't actually reboot during the second


----------



## nektar (Mar 23, 2004)

mike0151 said:


> The guide data is so bad that I now have 3 series links for Saturday Kitchen, 2 of which are Saturday Kitchen Live. Good thing I noticed that it wasn't going to record it - again.


I did not notice that Saturday Kitchen wasn't going to record last weekend. I guess it doesn't pick it up as a suggested recording either as it thinks it's a differen programme. Frustrating.


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

We're working hard with Tribune to sort these issues out.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

There used to be a Sticky thread in the old S1 forum where we would post any EPG data issues such as these. Would this be a useful thng for VM/Tribune if we did it here now as well?


----------



## passingbat (Feb 4, 2011)

cwaring said:


> There used to be a Sticky thread in the old S1 forum where we would post any EPG data issues such as these. Would this be a useful thng for VM/Tribune if we did it here now as well?


There is a long running, VM monitored thread, for V+ on the DS forum that many people are already aware of. Why not do a tivo one in the same place?

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=683171


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

cwaring said:


> There used to be a Sticky thread in the old S1 forum where we would post any EPG data issues such as these. Would this be a useful thng for VM/Tribune if we did it here now as well?


Good idea, Carl.

:up:


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

passingbat said:


> There is a long running, VM monitored thread, for V+ on the DS forum that many people are already aware of. Why not do a tivo one in the same place?
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=683171


That's a different company, they supply series links for V+ only for VM.


----------



## passingbat (Feb 4, 2011)

Digital Fanatic said:


> That's a different company, they supply series links for V+ only for VM.


Thanks DF, I didn't realise that; I thought the people fixing the links were VM staff.


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

passingbat said:


> Thanks DF, I didn't realise that; I thought the people fixing the links were VM staff.


No probs


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Digital Fanatic said:


> Good idea, Carl.:up:


Done.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-v...Listings & Data Errors - NO DISCUSSION THREAD
There is a companion 'discussion' thread here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=466654


----------

